# Campsite near Barcelona



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Can any folks recommend a site near Barcelona?


We have it in mind to stay for 2 weeks in Feb (as part of a longer Spanish trip) and want a site on the coast but with near transport links to the city (bus or train)


Thanks


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We like Vilanova i la Gueltru....................regular free bus service into Barcelona and local bus is 10 mins to coast.

The town has an interesting history and in February has a sweet festival 

I think it is ACSI


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Pete


...but we are after one actually on the coast if possible, rather than taking a bus to the coast.


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Mataro is on the coast North of Barcelona but I'm not sure if it's open all year and it is a terrible stony coast alongside a railway line.

Sitges might be the other area to search.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Stayed often at Bon Repos, Sta Susanna and really loved it there but not been back for a couple of years. It was getting expensive, but good.pool, good restaurant, English speaking, wonderful beach & sea views. 
It’s on the beach and close to the rail station (1 hour central Barcelona)
Might be worth checking their website


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

We stay in Torredembarra about an hour south by train and on the coast but a lot of sites don't open until mid March as the weather is a lot colder than the south of Spain frequented by the Snowbird MH owners, so take some warm clothes.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

dghr272 said:


> We stay in Torredembarra about an hour south by train and on the coast but a lot of sites don't open until mid March as the weather is a lot colder than the south of Spain frequented by the Snowbird MH owners, so take some warm clothes.
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry

What was the name of the site you stayed on?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry but have to disagree with Webby. We are on Vilanova Park and the local bus takes a goòd 20/25 mins to beach. However, although the buses are bone-shakers it is a good easy service to use - and cheap as chips. Buses every 30 mins) So, not on the beach but it’s a good site. There is indoor pool with sauna, jacuzzi and aqua gym. Plus a regular gym. Boules a few times per week. Tai chi once a week on beach. Lovely. Quiz night. Music once or twice a week. Lots going on. I stayed here for the first time 10 years ago and it was over-run with cats. We left sharpish and vowed never to return. However circumstances change and here we are. Happily they culled the cats but there are now a few around again. 

The bus service into Barcelona is excellent - an express coach with only a couple of stops, Vilanova town and Sitges then straight to Barcelona. 
Journey takes 1.15 mins. Buses run every 30 mins. 

I don’t believe there are any sites open in Sitges in February, nor Torredembarra. 

Santa Susanna is OK. Right on the beach but hence you could get sandblasted in occasional winter winds. The train service north of Barcelona definitely runs year round. Santa Susanna is, I think, last stop before Blanes. Train journey takes 1.10 mins. It’s a very busy line with lot of commuters but lovely scenery all way up coast. Trains run every 30 mins. Other than the beach not much to do. 

La Masia and Camping Blanes are open year round. Blanes is usually end of the train long be. Some trains do go further north. Journey time 1:15 mins plus a ten minute bus journey to train station. 5 min walk to beach and lovely promenade. Pretty quiet in Blanes in February. 

There is a campsite at El Masnou that we have stayed on which is open all year. It’s about six stops out of Placa de Catalunya (journey time 20 mins) on the the train line north up to Santa Susanna/Blanes so trains are every 15 mins because you can catch either the Blanes train (every 30 mins) or the Mataro train (every 30 mins). Mataro is about halfway to Blanes. I couldn’t recommend it as a good site it’s very basic but it’s very close to town. Just across the road from the beach and about a 10 min walk from site to train station. 

Happy hols
Sal


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We have stayed here on several occasions. Right on the beach and handy for bus into Barcelona.

https://www.searchforsites.co.uk/marker.php?id=18228


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> Thanks Terry
> 
> What was the name of the site you stayed on?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Graham the site is called Clara, doesn't open until March and a bit of a dander to the station or a €10 taxi ride.

Just be aware like lots of sites along the coast direct access to the beach is via a railway underpass with steps down and up.

Terry


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

OK @MyGalSal the local bus takes 20 mins to the beach ?????????????????????????

Still think that in February it's the best site for Barcelona........that is open

Seen some terrible reviews of El Masnou


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

We have stayed at El Masnou a couple of times. Quite bohemian, but for a long stay, a pitch on one of the terraces is good and you can get a sea view. Is relatively expensive but the location and convenience, on balance, made it worthwhile.

The beach is about 30 metres from the site entrance but across the coast road and railway line. There is a subway under both about 4 minutes walk away. The railway station is close to the subway too. Rail time to Barcelona central square is about 25 minutes and cheap.

http://campingmasnoubarcelona.com/2015web/index.php/en/

The reviews are mixed, sometimes the clientele are a little noisy but tend to be short stay peeps.

Mike


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Webby1 said:


> OK @MyGalSal the local bus takes 20 mins to the beach ?????????????????????????
> 
> Still think that in February it's the best site for Barcelona........that is open
> 
> Seen some terrible reviews of El Masnou


Yeah I know - 10 mins v 20 mins. No big deal usually but I thought perhaps it might be to Graham. Apologies for being so anal!

I would agree with you that Vilanova Park is the best site in February 🙂 but as Graham doesn't want to travel to the beach Bon Repos in Santa Susanna would possibly be the best bet for him: it's a nice site, lovely to sit and watch the sea.

I'd forgotten that Tres Estrellas now open year round. I would rate Bon Repos way above Tres Estrellas.

And you are also right about El Masnou. We stayed there a few times purely because of its location. It was the closest site to town and to our son's house, therefore the quickest commute and we were helping out with newborn baby etc. As a site I could not recommend it - it's very basic - but for quick access to town it was very good.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all.


I'll have a look at the options. Being close by a beach is a must for us rather than having to take a bus tbh.



Bon Repos are saying that they won't take bookings/have prices until the end of November so if we fancy that as an option I'll have to wait until then to book.


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are planning on visiting Barcelona you do need to be aware that it is probably the pickpocket capital of Europe!! They are VERY proficient at it indeed!!!! So ONLY take sufficient cash for the day, and even then hide it down your underwear, dont put it in a trouser pocket (zipped or otherwise) as it probably wont be there for very long at all. On the tourist buses they constantly remind you about pickpockets throughout the commentary its that much of a problem.

Dont even THINK of taking a car in!!! Coach or train is the only realistic option.

If you are planning on visiting the Sagria Familia (The totally amazing cathedral and an absolute "must do") you MUST book your ticket days in advance (unless you only want to see the outside) you simply cannot just turn up and get in, you can also get a ticket to ascend one of the towers, again its pre-book ONLY. You will get a timed entrance slot to get inside the building, dont miss it or they wont let you in (They do sometimes let you in early, but ONLY if its quiet)

It is _*the*_ most incredible structure I have ever seen, but to really appreciate it you do need to see the inside, its not cheap but the "Wow factor" is certainly worth the cost. At different times of the day the sun comes through different windows so the ambient lighting inside changes colour throughout the day.

Barcelona itself is absolutely HUGE!! so dont underestimate the time takes to get around. There are three different tourist bus routes, each is different and they each take many hours (yes really) so you wont get to do them all in one day!!

Its a fabulous place but crime is a SERIOUS and ongoing problem so you need to be vigilant at all times.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Andy


2 friends of ours - he an ex plod and she a serving plod - visited a couple of years ago and he had his backpack snatched after a typical distraction tactic was employed by the thieves. He gave chase and got it back. He was very lucky!


Graham :serious:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

The pickpockets ride the trains as well, 2 years ago one of the burgers had his hand in my shorts pocket on a packed train as we were gathered around the train door as we neared our station, take care.

Terry


----------

